# مبادئ السباكة موضوع بسيط/////////pdf



## حسن هادي (8 ديسمبر 2006)

http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch12.pdf


الرابط اعلاه مع التحية


----------



## حسن هادي (8 ديسمبر 2006)

http://www.cwmdiecast.com/resrce_bulletins.cfm


----------



## حسن هادي (8 ديسمبر 2006)

http://www.nlrb.gov/nlrb/shared_files/decisions/334/334-3.pdf


----------



## حسن هادي (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*Department of Industrial and Manufacturing Engineering
Western Michigan University​…an IMe-News Posting…​Monday, August 30, 2004​Metal casting workshop reaches out to area high school students​*Dr. Sam Ramrattan explains metal casting to high school
students as part of 2004 summer workshop​For one week during each of the last five
summers, IME professor Dr. Sam Ramrattan has
been offering hands-on metal casting workshops for
up to 15 area tenth-through-twelfth-grade high
school students.
During the students’ five-day campus visit,
Ramrattan, a technical advisor to the American
Foundrymen's Society and a Key Professor for the
Foundry Educational Foundation, directs activities in
the College of Engineering and Applied Sciences,
Parkview Campus Metal Casting Laboratory.
Field trips to metal casting industries provide
students with opportunities to see real-world
technology and to meet with professionals.
Workshop topics include metal casting history
and trends, and the relationship of manufacturing
(molding, melting, filling, and finishing), engineering,
quality, purchasing, marketing, and sales of castings.
They also explore career opportunities and the use
of computers, math and science in metal casting.
The metal casting workshop is funded by several
chapters of the American Foundry Society (AFS)
located within about a three-hour drive of WMU.
Students are selected on the basis of an aptitude for
math and science. “I want this to be a learning
experience but I want it to be enjoyable,” Ramrattan
said.
WMU has had a casting metal program in various
engineering curricula since the college opened over
100 years ago. Its most recent accreditation began in
1992 when Ramrattan joined the faculty. “Our goal
is to produce hands-on engineers as an integral part
of what we do in manufacturing engineering
programs,” he said.
Metal casting is currently a program option in
industrial, manufacturing, graphics, and engineering
management programs.
Ramrattan specializes in material and process
improvement emphasizing casting and nontraditional
manufacturing processes. His current
research projects involve alternative foundry molding
media, process improvement in metal casting, and
thermal distortion of foundry sands systems.​Dr. Sam Ramrattan oversees students as they pour
molten aluminium into sand castings.​Before coming to WMU, Dr. Sam, as his students
call him, taught at the University of Wisconsin-Stout,
Iowa State University, and University of Technology
Malaysia. He received a bachelor’s and a master’s
from the University of Wisconsin-Stout, and a Ph.D.
from Iowa State University where he also did postdoctorate
work.​Opinions and ideas, please! What do you think of this
article? Send your opinions about this article or your
suggestions for future article topics to the editor, Jerrie
Fiala at​​jerrie.fiala*wmich.edu Thank you.
http://www.wmich.edu/ime/news/e-news Metalcasting.PDFال***** اعلاه ويمكنكم استخدام الرابط​


----------



## طارق عبد الهادي (11 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووور اخى وجارى التحميل


----------



## المهندس25 (11 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرااااا جزيلااااااااا


----------



## محمود33 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

بدي كتاب بيحكي عن صيانة وتاهيل مختبرات الرمل


----------



## حسن هادي (15 ديسمبر 2006)

عسى ان نتمكن من المساعدة


----------



## حسن هادي (15 ديسمبر 2006)

http://www.engr.sjsu.edu/wrchung/images/MatE155/sp06/CastingProcesses.pdf

عسى ان يكون هذا الرابط مفيدا وهو عبارة عن كتاب pdfيتكون من حوالي مئة صفحة مع التحية


----------



## البرنس_2010 (11 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## عقيل زكي (11 يناير 2007)

مشكور على هذا العمل الجميل


----------



## eng_hazem123 (12 يناير 2007)

*ألف
ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف
شكر 
جزيت خيرا أخي العزيز*


----------



## مهندس/علي (14 يناير 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمود33 (28 يناير 2007)

أعيد وأطلب بدي كتاب عن صيانة وتأهيل مختبر الرمال


----------



## وليد00 (6 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أحمد رأفت (8 يونيو 2007)

ألـــــــــــــــــــف شكر​


----------



## حسن هادي (9 أغسطس 2007)

لغرض تفعيل الموضوع مع التحية 



 
*Die casting is a method of producing finished castings by forcing molten metal into a hard metal die, which is arranged to open after the metal has solidified so that the casting can be removed. The die-casting process makes it possible to secure accuracy and uniformity in castings, and machining costs are either eliminated altogether or are greatly reduced. The greatest advantage of the die-casting process is that parts are accurately and often completely finished when taken from the die. When the dies are properly made, castings may be accurate within 0.001 inch or even less and a limit of 0.002 or 0.003 inch per inch of casting dimension can be maintained on many classes of work. Die castings are used extensively in the manufacture of such products as cash registers, meters, time-controlling devices, small housings, washing machines, and parts for a great variety of mechanisms. Lugs and gear teeth are cast in place and both external and internal screw threads can be cast. Holes can be formed within about 0.001 inch of size and the most accurate bearings require only a finish-reaming operation. Figures and letters may be cast sunken or in relief on wheels for counting or printing devices, and with ingenious die designs, many shapes that formerly were believed too intricate for die casting are now produced successfully by this process. *

بالامكان استخدام الرابط http://www.mechanicalengineering.cc/mechanical-engineering-archives/78-Die-Casting.html


----------



## يقظان القيسي (9 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## صقــــــــــر (7 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## medamedo (9 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يااخى


----------



## omarazez (7 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الرابط لا يعمل 
ارجو المساعده محتاج كتاب السباكه


----------



## mohamed11426 (21 يوليو 2012)

خطوات تصميم النروس (العدلة والحلزوينة والمخروطية والمخروطية الحلزونية)


----------

